# Got a big hole in the gunnel of my boat



## notnksnemor (Aug 26, 2017)

But I filled it with a sweet new bait cutting table...


----------



## tsharp (Aug 26, 2017)

Should work fine, you had me for sure.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 27, 2017)

Them things are Mighty Handy,,If you don't want blood and guts all over the Deck.. and folks cutting bait on your Leaning post or Coolers.
Good job !


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 28, 2017)

swamp hunter said:


> Them things are Mighty Handy,,If you don't want blood and guts all over the Deck.. and folks cutting bait on your Leaning post or Coolers.
> Good job !



Thanks.
It was a pretty easy install. Hardest part was hollowing out the foam for the 9" 15 degree holder.


----------



## teethdoc (Aug 30, 2017)

I thought that's what the cooler was for Lol.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 30, 2017)

teethdoc said:


> I thought that's what the cooler was for Lol.



Had one "guest" try to cut bait on the deck of my boat.
Wonder what ever happened to him??


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 30, 2017)

I heat up a long Serrated Bread Knife with a Torch and it cut's thru Foam like Butter...I've did a bunch of it.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 31, 2017)

swamp hunter said:


> I heat up a long Serrated Bread Knife with a Torch and it cut's thru Foam like Butter...I've did a bunch of it.



Great tip, thanks.
I've got another one to install on the port side and I'll be using this tip.


----------

